# Split a sprinkler zone to add a drip system



## klr789 (1 mo ago)

I have a sprinkle system with four zones. Zone 4 has four sprinkler heads. I need to keep one sprinkler head to water my lawn. For the other three sprinkler heads, one will be used for a drip system for my garden and the other two can be capped off. I am wondering if there is a way for me to split Zone 4, so I can program the one sprinkler to water the lawn and separately program a new zone water my garden with the drip system.


----------



## Victor Von Lawn (5 mo ago)

You are kind of stuck. One valve serves that zone.
1. You could run a new zone to your drip area.
2. put a new head, or adjust the head of the lawn sprinkler down so you can run the whole zone longer.
3. cap off that third lawn head and adjust the other lawn heads to fill in the missing zone area.


----------

